# BB condensation plugs In Gauteng



## Mac75 (23/9/17)

Hi. Any local retailers carry these?

Thanks
M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UzziTherion (23/9/17)

Not the real deal but I have seen the 3D printed ones at sir vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (23/9/17)

UzziTherion said:


> Not the real deal but I have seen the 3D printed ones at sir vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But they are in kzn, i think he is looking for them in Gauteng. I’m also looking for those in Gauteng @Mac75.


----------



## Mac75 (23/9/17)

Jengz said:


> But they are in kzn, i think he is looking for them in Gauteng. I’m also looking for those in Gauteng @Mac75.



VM also has but not worth the shipping. Hopefully someone with a 3d printer locally can make us some at a cost obviously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/17)

Mac75 said:


> VM also has but not worth the shipping. Hopefully someone with a 3d printer locally can make us some at a cost obviously.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe @kimbo was making these

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

